# First of season Brookies



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

A duplicate from another site by bg1:

FLYFSHR, his wife and I headed out at 4:00 A.M. Weather was looking iffy as we drove down, but at least there was no wind to speak of. As we drove up the dirt road to the high country I was relieved to see only a few scattered snow banks. We got to the lake and proceeded up the short trail in the cool misty air. There was a light drizzle, but no wind. Nice! We arrived at the lake to a serene, glassy surface. We all shoved off in different directions looking for the salvelinus fontinalis that inhabits this little gem. I hooked up quickly with a nice 2lb. male. I must have had a good little honey spot because I caught 4 in about a half hour. Then FLYFSHR got going and caught several including a healthy male that had great color. His wife got cold so she headed for the truck and after we caught a few more we both walked back to the truck for some lunch. We warmed up then headed back up for more. FLYFSHR found a hot jig and caught 7 or 8 so I swithed and caught 4 or 5 more. All said and done we caught 35 between us. He had to outdo me by catching one last one, giving him 18 to the net. It was a great day and the fish were super fat and healthy. They wintered well.

What a way to start off the season. Big and healthy brookies eager to hit. Mutiple fish of 17 and 17 1/2" to hand.
To be out on the lake in the mist and rain without the "W" was actually very soothing.
A trip with those conditions and great company one could never forget.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

nice fish! where "abouts" were you....uintas, boulder,...utah?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Somebody is looking a little _too_ comfortable to be fishing on a float tube in the rain.. 

Good job on the fishing, report and the pictures !!

Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard. Looks like a very fine time. I would be afraid of lightning out in the lake like that. :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I really missed out!! Wish I could have made it! Awesome pics, thanks for taking the time to take em!! Hope to get out with you guys soon.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're putting on weight!

They look awesome. Wow.

Great job guys.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice specks you guys tied into!


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

MN transplant said:


> nice fish! where "abouts" were you....uintas, boulder,...utah?


Down south was the destination



REPETER said:


> I would be afraid of lightning out in the lake like that. :shock:


Nothing to worry about. There wasn't a single lightning strike nor thunder heard all day.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish, beautiful scenery and a visit from the green eyed monster for me. Hope and pray I can return soon to the blessed place! Great job and pics. Congrats


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Great pictures guys. Man that looks like fun.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.
I have a good feeling about this year in the high alpines. Hopefully most lakes faired ok. 
We had a pretty good water year with somewhat minimal temps overall.


----------

